# Tips for Buying a Used EV



## ChargePoint (Jul 12, 2017)

The popularity of leasing means that lightly used EVs are often on the market - 34% of EV sales in 2017 so far have been preowned. To help you in your search, here are five things to think about when buying used.

Bonus Tip:
Driving habits and conditions affect battery life, however, one study found that, on average, a Tesla Roadster battery pack will have between 80% and 85% of original capacity after 100,000 miles. More at the link!

What are your tips for anyone out there looking to purchase a preowned EV?


----------

